# Litespeed Photo Album



## RATBOYUSN

Didn't see a link on this site for a LITESPEED Photo Album. Love to see your LITESPEEDS!

I'll start:
2004 Litespeed Vortex, Dura Ace

Before (Aug 06):









After (Oct 07):


----------



## RJHarary

How do I post a pic? (sorry new to the forums)


----------



## theone29

nice bike, i am looking to build up a titanium bike next. so far, i really like the LiteSpeed.


----------



## RATBOYUSN

RJHarary said:


> How do I post a pic? (sorry new to the forums)


Best way is to get an account (free) on a web hosting site (I use Photobucket) and copy the IMG tag and paste it into the forum.

Good luck!


----------



## RATBOYUSN

theone29 said:


> nice bike, i am looking to build up a titanium bike next. so far, i really like the LiteSpeed.


What size are you interested in?


----------



## theone29

i am 5'7", currently own a 51 soloist and a 52 look 595 ultra. i am thinking a 52-53.


----------



## RATBOYUSN

theone29 said:


> i am 5'7", currently own a 51 soloist and a 52 look 595 ultra. i am thinking a 52-53.


For reference, mine is a 53cm...and I might be looking to sell it...just curious.


----------



## theone29

what are the current specs on the bike? how much are you looking to get? will you part the frame? can you email me more high res pics? thanks.


----------



## RATBOYUSN

theone29 said:


> what are the current specs on the bike? how much are you looking to get? will you part the frame? can you email me more high res pics? thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## RJHarary

I'm looking to sell mine too, I bought it too big its a 57 Tuscany almost brand new (200 miles tops) its listed in the classifieds im shipping free within the 48 lower.

Edit: only the Frsme fork & headset are for sale


----------



## RJHarary

My 2006 Litespeed Tuscany that unfortunately does not fit! thanks for the instructions RatBoy!


----------



## Mattbikeboy

Here is my '04 Tuscany as currently configured. 

mbb


----------



## Tequila Joe

2007 LiteSpeed Vortex
2008 Campy Record
2007 Spinergy Stealth PBO FCC
Continetal GP 4000 S
ITM Melinium Wing Bar
ITM Melinium Stem
Easton EC90 seatpost
Fitzik Arione Ti Salddle
Silva Bar Tape
Ultegra 6600 SL pedals


----------



## andulong

*2006 Firenze*

I stole this one on eBay! Have since upgraded to Shimano Ultegra pedals. Love it!


----------



## Napfgeist

*Litespeed Firenze*

Here's my Litespeed Firenze in the setup for 2008, incl. the rear cassette for the steep uphills here in the Swiss alps..


----------



## ihave2ridesoon

*Litespeed Ghisallo*

Demo'd lots of carbon bikes but just can't find anything I like more than the Ti Litespeed's. 15.5lb


----------



## Juanmoretime

911 Spacer police! Seriously your spacer stack looks like its beyond the maximum recommend by the manufacturer. You may want to check this out and also see if your dental premium is paid up.


----------



## Litemike

*Not only that*

Is that bike shop in England?


----------



## liveonedge

*2004 Litespeed Siena*

Here's my 2004 Litespeed Siena 16.7 complete with pedals, computer and rpm sensor. The pic is a bit dark, perhaps I'll take one outside later.


----------



## bender

2003 Capella
Full Ultegra 9
Approx. 17.5 pounds (1300g frame, 1600g wheelset)

I plan to get into crit racing this year on this bike. This is a 54CM; I usually ride a bit longer top tube for training rides, but this feels great for racing.


----------



## theone29

*2006 Tuscany - what do you think?*

just picked this one off ebay for $1650. it comes w/ ec90 slx and whatever else are shown in pictures. is this a good deal? i think it is. i am planning to build it up w/ all dura ace 7800 and maybe a pair of race x lite ti wheels.  

View attachment 114809


View attachment 114810


----------



## Juanmoretime

theone29 said:


> just picked this one off ebay for $1650. it comes w/ ec90 slx and whatever else are shown in pictures. is this a good deal? i think it is. i am planning to build it up w/ all dura ace 7800 and maybe a pair of race x lite ti wheels.



A fair price if it fits. The stack height on the spacer not only looks bad but I believe its higher than Easton's maximum limit. I would go to Easton's website and check.


----------



## omar

*Triplets*

Enjoy.


----------



## bender

*Ride Report!*

Pictures of the new Archon will not be accepted without a ride report- especially if the Archon in question has been fitted with a headlight, meaning it is surely seeing some major use.


----------



## omar

Apologies, my bad. How can i put it succinctly? Damn! No, not quite right DAMN!!!!!!! But first some reference, i'm a 'back of the pack' age grouper, pushing 45. Am in no means a strong rider but do enjoy riding as hard as i can, and i ride every other day.
I just got the beast the day before and my report is as follows. When i first put it on my trainer for fitting, the most obvious characteristic is lack of BB flex compared to the VC'07. So much so that it gave me the feeling of impending doom. Yesterday morning was a shakedown ride and my first response was 'harsh'. Bearing in mind that these are the roads used in the past year on my VC, the road feedback felt very raw. Vibration came thru saddle, bars and cranks. I havent ridden it 'hard' yet, but it has a very firm feel in the pedals, tracking and surety in slaloms. It feels more confidently planted in the front then the VC. Changes to be made is a more pliant SP, A Ritchey WCS (25mm setback), maybe a Gel saddle. Claviculas/or other CF for the crank. Not sure if i should get Scapulas, but definitely CF bars. When i had the Ardennes, i knew what a 'noodle' was. With the VC, i know what a responsive thoroughbred is. The Archon, is some kind of purebred inspiring you to hard ride hard everytime all the time.


----------



## omar

Update; i have changed to the WCS 25mm set back and a WCS evolution SL bar with a controltech Scandium stem. All the high frequency buzz has been mitigated and the comfort level is exactly where i like it to be, with sufficient feedback from the road. On an extended shakedown ride this morning, i still cant wipe this **** faced grin from my face cos this bike is so f**k**g magic. She attacks the slopes and sprints without hesitation but remains well balanced and tracks well under effort. This baby has helluva lot more in reserve then my aged legs can put out, but i'm surely inspired to give it a really good try everytime.


----------



## sunnyside

I am looking for a Litespeed in a size 51 or 54 anyone? 52.5TT or 54 TT


----------



## theone29

*2006 Tuscany - Half way there.*

2006, last year of its kind - size 49 - tt 51. waiting on sram force shifters and brakes. How's the stem/fork looking now?    

View attachment 116071


----------



## rslorzvt

Battery died on laptop when I was uploading the pics. - didn't think this made it - No miles yet so no report. When the weather breaks, I'll provide a full report. Some pics.

Attached Images


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


omar said:


> Update; i have changed to the WCS 25mm set back and a WCS evolution SL bar with a controltech Scandium stem. All the high frequency buzz has been mitigated and the comfort level is exactly where i like it to be, with sufficient feedback from the road. On an extended shakedown ride this morning, i still cant wipe this **** faced grin from my face cos this bike is so f**k**g magic. She attacks the slopes and sprints without hesitation but remains well balanced and tracks well under effort. This baby has helluva lot more in reserve then my aged legs can put out, but i'm surely inspired to give it a really good try everytime.


----------



## rslorzvt

No miles yet - so no report. When the weather breaks, I'll give a full report. Nice to see some positive comments on the Archon.


----------



## RJHarary

nice to see a longer headtube!


----------



## stevers

*Here's my...*

2005 Solano
Ultegra Group
ITM Stem
Ritchey Pro Bio Max II Bars
Look Keo Sprint pedals
FSA K-Force post
Fizik Arione Ti Saddle
Salsa Tape
Rol Volant Wheels
Conti GP4000 Tires


----------



## yuanja888

Hi guys, new to the forum. My first post.

Here is my 05 tuscany. Plain old nude, stipped off the loud decals, basic ti bike. It's my daily commuter to work. The ride is very supple and it decends very well. Love it.


----------



## andulong

Looks good! What did you use to strip the decals? I have tried but the "glue" left behind is a pain in the arse. Didn't want to use anything too harsh on my delicate Ti.

Thanks, T


----------



## yuanja888

andulong said:


> Looks good! What did you use to strip the decals? I have tried but the "glue" left behind is a pain in the arse. Didn't want to use anything too harsh on my delicate Ti.
> 
> Thanks, T


I used acetone, about 1/3 bottle of it too. Have 2 towels ready... one towel to use to remove the bulk of the glue and stickers then use the second clean towel to finish off.

Litespeed representative recommended the use of acetone.


----------



## theone29

I am looking for a 49-53cm, 2006 or 2007 Vortex or Compact frame. Anyone know where i can find one? Any help would be really appreciated.


----------



## yuanja888

theone29 said:


> I am looking for a 49-53cm, 2006 or 2007 Vortex or Compact frame. Anyone know where i can find one? Any help would be really appreciated.


Upgrading already?


----------



## theone29

yeah.


----------



## andulong

*Thanks Yuanga888*

By the weekend my ride will be "Completely Nude"

T


----------



## Juanmoretime

yuanja888 said:


> I used acetone, about 1/3 bottle of it too. Have 2 towels ready... one towel to use to remove the bulk of the glue and stickers then use the second clean towel to finish off.
> 
> Litespeed representative recommended the use of acetone.


I've done this before and I strongly recommend you do this in a well ventilated area and use rubber gloves unless you like chemical buzzes.


----------



## rmsmith

*2003 Litespeed Siena XL*

Nice supple riding, upright position frame. I ride 24-mi daily, and centuries time permitting.


----------



## SleeveleSS

Juanmoretime said:


> I've done this before and I strongly recommend you do this in a well ventilated area and use rubber gloves unless you like chemical buzzes.


I've done it and used Goo Gone. It worked well and won't give you cancer.


----------



## rodneyleon

*my 97 Natchez*

I got tired of the matte grey finish and had it powdercoated. After 30,000+ miles, it's still
going strong


----------



## RJHarary

Cool, does paint add noticeable weight?


----------



## rodneyleon

Thanks. I didn't weigh it before the powder coat, but it's 3.5 lbs now. I can't imagine that it added much at all. Maybe an ounce or two?


----------



## DBtheCyclist

*Who did the powdercoating, and for how much ?*

If I can be so bold as to ask. I have a 2006 Tuscany, that I can see having this done to. After every ride in warm enough weather to sweat in I must wipe the frame down after, sweat doesn't hurt the frame, just looks pretty lousy when I sweat all over it. Baby wipes work well, follow that up with paper towel, I can be done in 2-3 minutes, but still a pain. And I always like the Serotts schemes, with part paint and part nude titanium. 

Is the powdercoating a smooth, paint like surface, or not ? I have never seen a powdercoated frame, or if I have, I didn't know I saw it.

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## rodneyleon

I just had it done by my local powdercoater. If it was a newer frame, I would have sent it to someone that specializes in bikes like www.spectrumpowderworks.com, but I didn't want to deal with shipping. The finish is smooth and durable. One thing to be aware of is that those pretty welds will probably disappear under the finish.


----------



## memyselfandi

theone29 said:


> I am looking for a 49-53cm, 2006 or 2007 Vortex or Compact frame. Anyone know where i can find one? Any help would be really appreciated.


It's not within your size range, but I've got a 56cm '06 Firenze I'm selling. Here are a couple photos. There are more full resolution pics at http://www.carlcostasimages.com/litespeed


----------



## raymonda

*2001 Tuscany*

Here's mine built with American Classic 420's, Easton 90SLX, Zero Gravity Ti, Campy Chorus/Record Groupo. All bolts have been replaced with Ti and rear deraileur has a carbon inside cage and carbon pulleys with ceramic bearings.

ray


----------



## axebiker

Mine:

2005 Tuscany:









2005 Teramo - just sold on Monday. I'll miss it... :


----------



## omar

*Front end tweak*

Changed up from my old faithful Ouzo Pro/ControlTech 99[90mm] to the Alpha-Q GS-30 & Real-Design [100mm]. Jacked up the stack by [a luxurious] 20mm. Steering seems abit more sensitive with this set-up.


----------



## bruzer

raymonda said:


> All bolts have been replaced with Ti


Ray,

Where does one buy Titanium bolts? I was thinking about replacing the cage bolts with stainless because I have never seen Ti bolts.

- Bruzer


----------



## Juanmoretime

bruzer said:


> Ray,
> 
> Where does one buy Titanium bolts? I was thinking about replacing the cage bolts with stainless because I have never seen Ti bolts.
> 
> - Bruzer


Cage bolts do not need to be that strong. Alloy is lighter and cheaper.

http://www.torontocycles.com/


----------



## lorenzo

*And to add to the pics gallery...*

.....here's my 2005 Tuscany:
Frame: 2005 Tuscany 57cm; Fork: Easton EC90 SLX; Drivetrain: Ultegra-SL, 50-34 crankset, 12-27 cassette (for those hills); Handlebars: Easton EA50; Stem: Thomson X2 road; Seatpost: Thomson Elite; Saddle: Fi'zi:k Arione; Pedals: Shimano 6620 Ultegra-SL.; Wheelset: Mavic open-Pro on Dura-Ace hubs, Sapim spokes; Tires: Conti GP-4000; 
Took it on its shakedown ride last weekend. It's a far cry compared to my old Bianchi straight-gauge aluminum ride; this bike is lively, corners nicely and climbs very easy (I felt like I had to drag the Bianchi along...). Took it to 35mph and found no wobble. Will see if it happens up at speeds above that. Can't ride today because I'm down with a monstrous cold. And it's gorgeous outside (a rarity in here England).....


----------



## ergoman

My 51 cm '98 Tuscany: All Dura Ace 8-speed, Ibis Ti stem, Litespeed Ti (or maybe Dura Ace) seat post, Fizik Arione Ti saddle, Garmin 305 GPS, Cenelli gel bar tape, Chris King silver headset, Speedplay Light Action pedals, blue anodized CXP23 rims on Coda Expert cartridge bearing hubs, Michelin Pro3 tires, 53-39 chain rings, Shimano 11-28 cassette. The decals were scratched so I removed all but the Lynskey signature on the rear chainstay, the US flag, and "Litespeed". Looks great now!


----------



## aminkman

I have been trying to post this for sale but when I hit submit, it just sits there.


----------



## SleeveleSS

aminkman said:


> I have been trying to post this for sale but when I hit submit, it just sits there.


That's actually a sign that you should mail it to me. I'll even pay the shipping.


----------



## ergoman

What size? How much? Details please. Decals look like late 90's but there doesn't seem to be a curve on the seat stays.


----------



## aminkman

I believe it's a '98. Size is 57cm and there is no curved seat stays. It has Ultegra components with a Dura Ace seat post and Look pedals. FRame is in perfect condition and all the decals original. Located in SoCal. Asking $900.00


----------



## raymonda

For those looking for a dependable vendor for bolts, ti or aluminum try www.racebolts.com

Ray


----------



## luke1511

The object of my affection...and my wife has come to accept it.:thumbsup:


----------



## rslorzvt

Archon Report - so far after about 2 months of riding - much stiffer than Vortex - balance is better - more stable (Vortex very sensitive to position). The Deda mag Stem was a creaking nightmare until one of the handlebar bolts popped out. I replaced with a Profile Design - no more creaking! As long as it holds together- I hope to be riding for a long time. How has your new ride been? Apologies, my bad. How can i put it succinctly? Damn! No, not quite right DAMN!!!!!!! But first some reference, i'm a 'back of the pack' age grouper, pushing 45. Am in no means a strong rider but do enjoy riding as hard as i can, and i ride every other day.
I just got the beast the day before and my report is as follows. When i first put it on my trainer for fitting, the most obvious characteristic is lack of BB flex compared to the VC'07. So much so that it gave me the feeling of impending doom. Yesterday morning was a shakedown ride and my first response was 'harsh'. Bearing in mind that these are the roads used in the past year on my VC, the road feedback felt very raw. Vibration came thru saddle, bars and cranks. I havent ridden it 'hard' yet, but it has a very firm feel in the pedals, tracking and surety in slaloms. It feels more confidently planted in the front then the VC. Changes to be made is a more pliant SP, A Ritchey WCS (25mm setback), maybe a Gel saddle. Claviculas/or other CF for the crank. Not sure if i should get Scapulas, but definitely CF bars. When i had the Ardennes, i knew what a 'noodle' was. With the VC, i know what a responsive thoroughbred is. The Archon, is some kind of purebred inspiring you to hard ride hard everytime all the time.[/QUOTE]


----------



## bdeande

*My Litespeed's*

Sept 2005- April 2008 Litespeed Avior...RIP
May 2008- Present Litespeed Archon, build with the old components from the broken Avior


----------



## rslorzvt

What happened to your Avior? Was the Archon a warranty replacement? If so was it a no hassle exchange?


bdeande said:


> Sept 2005- April 2008 Litespeed Avior...RIP
> May 2008- Present Litespeed Archon, build with the old components from the broken Avior


----------



## bdeande

The Avior broke in April, I think it was a bad welding and a crack spread from there to the downtube and the seat tube, it was scary, moments before I realized the frame was fractured I was going downhill doing 70km/h. I lost the receipt and the store were I bought the bike online went out of bussines, a friend of mine from San Antonio TX, is a Merlin distribuitor, he helped me to get the Archon as a crash replacement program I had to paid around half of the retail price, great deal if you ask me (becasuse I didnt have a receipt), If I`ve had the receipt, probably I would get a Sienna or Ardennes for no cost or very little cost, you live you learn, the archon receipt is now with my college diploma, I dont know which document I care the most now


----------



## rslorzvt

Always nice to hear that their Customer Service is improving - make sure you register your Archon (warranty card) - you can also complete on-line. One other note is the warranty covers the frame only -no fork. When my frame cracked the fork rake on the new Archon was different, so I purchased the Easton fork from Litespeed - they did provide a good price break on the fork. I have never ridden the Avior - I know you'll love the Archon (as long as it doesn't crack) - really nice ride - much stiffer in the bottom bracket than my 2006 Vortex.


bdeande said:


> The Avior broke in April, I think it was a bad welding and a crack spread from there to the downtube and the seat tube, it was scary, moments before I realized the frame was fractured I was going downhill doing 70km/h. I lost the receipt and the store were I bought the bike online went out of bussines, a friend of mine from San Antonio TX, is a Merlin distribuitor, he helped me to get the Archon as a crash replacement program I had to paid around half of the retail price, great deal if you ask me (becasuse I didnt have a receipt), If I`ve had the receipt, probably I would get a Sienna or Ardennes for no cost or very little cost, you live you learn, the archon receipt is now with my college diploma, I dont know which document I care the most now


----------



## bdeande

*I got the fork "cheap" too*

I got the fork from litespeed too, at good price, I wonder If I would ask for some real design wheels I would get a price break too, anyways I didnt have the money... I tried the bike in 2 races already, I suffered uphill since I havent fit the bike, I may need a seatpost with more offset, but last sunday in a criterium the bike felt pretty good, I sprinted to the finish line cut in half the distance to the winner, and got there in 8th place, 100 more meters and some EPO I would beat them at the line  ... I`ll try to register the frame today, I checked your Archon pictures, very nice, congratulations..


----------



## parmijo

*Avior model years*

I am new to this thread and noticed that the Avior that cracked has standard welds.
My 2004 Model (blue) is all smoothed on the welds, like an older klein or cannondale. Is this avior unsmoothed on all the welds??
thanks
Paul


----------



## bdeande

I am not very knowledgeable about weldings in a bike (very bad for a Mecanichal Engineer) since the frame is gone, I remember the other weldings between the tubes to be smoother, I dont know if it was the same welding, just covered by some sort of paste to improve the looks. Anyways great bike, I liked it a lot, before I started the last ride on it, I tought "this is a great looking bike, I`ll keep it for a long time" then it broke


----------



## CoLiKe20

my road bikes. There are others but this is a Ti sub-forum.


----------



## mesa rider

*Eeeny, Meeny, Miney, Moe......*

............CoLike20, I can understand your problem, that looks like a pack of wild animals about to go on a feeding frenzy!! Good for you!


----------



## joker70

*'06 Firenze*

Stock '06 Firenze except for the HED alps, which are very :thumbsup:


----------



## 69chevelle70

*06 Litespeed Tuscany*

06 Tuscany with Zipp 404's, Look Ti pedals, Campy Record, Easton SLX fork, Litespeed post, Specialized Alias seat, Deda bars, Chris King headset, and Garmin 705


----------



## raymonda

This is easier.


----------



## litespeedchick

I know this is Road bike review, but I can't help showing my 1996 Obed. That's me winning my State Championship race last spring...I bet that bike was older than all the other bikes in my class...by a LONG time. 

OH, yeah, and I got a road bike too...

Does anyone know an email address for someone at LS? I want to chat about new decals.


----------



## raymonda

try www.litespeed.com. Its easy to get new decals. They have helped me out in the past.

Ray


----------



## CoLiKe20

these are my pride and joy.
anther seven is in the works but these are the bikes I ride now.


----------



## frtucker

*Sweet*



Napfgeist said:


> Here's my Litespeed Firenze in the setup for 2008, incl. the rear cassette for the steep uphills here in the Swiss alps..



Sweet - Firenze! I had one and loved they responsiveness and it's agility - unfortunately it was the wrong size, so I sold it. I would have bought another - but they ruined the design when they went to the compact frame.


----------



## DBtheCyclist

*My 2006 Tuscany*

Here are pics of my 2006 Litespeed Tuscany, the last year before Litespeed dropped level top tube bikes. I have had the bike since January 2007, love the bike, have close to 8000 miles on it since. Originally purchased with Ksyrium ES wheels, those are now my "2nd" set of wheels, the Reynolds Assualts shown in the pic are now my primary wheels. Bike has a full Dura Ace group, excepting the FSA K-Force Lite compact crank, which replaced the DA 53 x 39 standard crank a few months ago.

Doug


----------



## DBtheCyclist

*Let's try a bigger pic*

This pic should be bit bigger. When I take the bottles out, and seat pack off, it is 16.7 pounds, with pedals, bottle cages, and computer.

Doug


----------



## Roadplay

*Made by Litespeed*

Made by Litespeed, does that count?


----------



## 69chevelle70

*New Archon*

Here is my new Archon, Swapped all the Campy stuff from my Tuscany..Ride is AWESOME!!! Still need to get the fork painted as I stripped the paint off..:thumbsup:


----------



## PbOkole

*2008 Litespeed Icon*

Full Dura-Ace with Campagnolo Chorus CT crankset.


----------



## dctrwho

wow..nice bike..what size may i ask?


----------



## PbOkole

It is a Large which has a 57cm effective top tube. I can ride either a M/L or L but chose the L because of the longer head tube thus allowing 2cm of spacers instead of 3-4 with the M/L frame.


----------



## Tinman20

Hello
Litespeed Siena [2006?] Ultegra Equipped. Dura Ace pedals


----------



## mercsport

This is my pride 'n' joy : a 2006 Ultimate frame that I built up late on in 2007 . 

Campagnolo Chorus gruppo ; Campagnolo Shamal Ultra wheels ; Deda Stem and bars ; Deda seatpin ; Selle Italia Pro-Link saddle ; Chris King headset . 

It's a size 53 which is smaller than my normal 56 but has converted me to think that smaller might be better for a bike frame . Hate the orange in the decals !


----------



## tidi

*nice bike you have*



PbOkole said:


> It is a Large which has a 57cm effective top tube. I can ride either a M/L or L but chose the L because of the longer head tube thus allowing 2cm of spacers instead of 3-4 with the M/L frame.


can i ask how tall you are and your saddle height and stem length?
kind regards


----------



## PbOkole

tidi said:


> can i ask how tall you are and your saddle height and stem length?
> kind regards


I am 5'11" tall. I believe the saddle height is 75.25cm from center of bottom bracket to top of saddle. I am currently using a 100mm/90 degree stem and a 1 cm of spacer under the stem. This differs from the photo since I now run a Deda Supernatural handlebar which has a short reach allowing me to lower the bars by a cm to achieve the same reach as with the other bars.


----------



## Tequila Joe

I'm just keepin' the thread alive... new fork for 2009. I may switch my wheels to DV46 sometime this summer.


----------



## Ria

You like decals don't you Tequila Joe?

I find most cyclists today like em big so everyone sees em.


----------



## Tequila Joe

You're right, the bike is quite cluttered with logos. I haven't removed them because down the road, if I decide to sell it or some components, parts tend to fetch a better price if the logos are still on. The logos don't really bother me but I do like the stealthy bikes without logos, I did this in Photoshop a while ago, its better isn' it?


----------



## Ria

deleted


----------



## Ria

Tequila Joe said:


> You're right, the bike is quite cluttered with logos. I haven't removed them because down the road, if I decide to sell it or some components, parts tend to fetch a better price if the logos are still on. The logos don't really bother me but I do like the stealthy bikes without logos, I did this in Photoshop a while ago, its better isn' it?


Damn! Looks much nicer with the photo editing treatment. Agree with you though about resell value for bike/components that have not had decals removed - better resell price if unaltered. I note your Campagnolo Carbon Ultra Torque. I have the same setup. Campy hit it out of the park with this design.


----------



## ProudDaddy

After 3 years my Siena is still an evolution in progress, but this is its current state. This is by no means a good picture (taken in the dark of my garage) so I'll have to post some better ones.


----------



## Tequila Joe

^^ Sweet... what wheels are those?


----------



## ProudDaddy

Tequila Joe said:


> ^^ Sweet... what wheels are those?


Thanks....and the wheelset is  , they are Edge Composite 38 (actually 41mm) clincher rims, Ligero SLW hubset, and CX Rays built by Troy Watson of Ligero Wheelworks. You can google his website if more interested.


----------



## chuckactor

Just took the maiden ride today on my 2000 Utimate. It's a 49cm model with a polished finish. I bought an older bike for the frame. I built it with a mix of 08 Record derailleurs, Chorus crank and 09 Centaur shifters (wow they are nice). The wheels are Fulcrum 1's and the brakes are Zero Gravity. Build is rounded out with FSA K-wing bars, OS-99 stem, USE seatpost and Arione seat. With V3 computer and Speedplay pedals its 16.5 lbs.


----------



## raymonda

That bike looks better than most brand new Ti bikes!!!!!!!!


----------



## theone29

very nice. did you polish it yourself? what was the process? i am thinking about polishing my tuscany, but afraid to start. thanks.


----------



## jamesau

Here's my 2001 59cm Ultimate. Now wearing a mix of 9-speed DA and Ultegra. This has been a great bike.


----------



## tidi

PbOkole said:


> I am 5'11" tall. I believe the saddle height is 75.25cm from center of bottom bracket to top of saddle. I am currently using a 100mm/90 degree stem and a 1 cm of spacer under the stem. This differs from the photo since I now run a Deda Supernatural handlebar which has a short reach allowing me to lower the bars by a cm to achieve the same reach as with the other bars.


could you tell me your inseam measurement please as i to ride a 57 at 5'10. i have a long inseam at 34.9.


----------



## raymonda

*Reapplied decals*

I didn't like how I applied the last decals so on went a new set. I'm so in love with my Tuscany.


----------



## sethbotwick

*My Saber*

Here's my Saber with customer decals. I didn't like the decals it came with.


----------



## RFC

My new to me 1998 Litespeed Appalachian (pics of Catalyst and Ultimate to follow).


----------



## Ride-Fly

raymonda said:


> I didn't like how I applied the last decals so on went a new set. I'm so in love with my Tuscany.


Sweet looking Tuscany. I like the Tuscany with the traditional round tubes a bit more than the newer ones with manipulated shaped tubes. Not that I don't like shaped Ti tubes, because the ARchon, Ultimate, Vortex- they all look great but I prefer the more traditional look.


----------



## raymonda

Ride-Fly said:


> Sweet looking Tuscany. I like the Tuscany with the traditional round tubes a bit more than the newer ones with manipulated shaped tubes. Not that I don't like shaped Ti tubes, because the ARchon, Ultimate, Vortex- they all look great but I prefer the more traditional look.


Round tubes are fine but I don't mind the look of GET. They're not too oversized on the 2001, but none the less there is still not a round tube on the bike.


----------



## Ride-Fly

raymonda said:


> Round tubes are fine but I don't mind the look of GET. They're not too oversized on the 2001, but none the less there is still not a round tube on the bike.


Ahhh, upon closer inspection I see I was mistaken. Still, I like the looks of your Tuscany over some of newer ones where they look more like the Archon, etc with the angulated tubes. The newer Tuscany starts to blend into the rest of the Litespeed lines. There is a Litespeed on ebay that I am looking at and if I think I can get it at my limit price, I am gonna try to snipe it!!


----------



## stelvio1925

*1995 Litespeed Classic*

My main bike since I bought it new in 1995: Litespeed Classic with 8sp Campy Chorus w/ PT 2.4 SL 8sp conversion. My favorite for multi-day tours (6 RABRAI over the past 12 yrs). And currrently promoted as my indoor trainer ride.


----------



## donmontalvo

*1998 Litespeed Classic*

Here's my baby. Bought the frame on eBay, bought the components new...

1998 Litespeed Classic (Polished)
Reynolds Ouzo Pro fork (full carbon)
Dura-Ace 10sp (7800, 53/39, 12-25)
Garmin Edge 705 (HR/Cad)
FSA K-Wing handlebar (carbon)
FSA K-Force stem (carbon)
FSA K-Force seatpost (carbon)
Brooks Swallow Ti saddle
Speedplay Zero Ti pedals
Neuvation M28 Aero 3)
Vredestein Tricomp Pro (170 psi)
Kingston Ti cages

Don Montalvo


----------



## steven ward

Litemike...the shop indeed is Bikelab England.


----------



## RFC

Litespeeds in the desert . . . .

1998 Ultimate being admired by a family of deer.










1998 Appalachian at Taliesin West, Frank Lloyd Wright's winter home and architecture school.


----------



## boneman

*Litespeed Time Capsule*

It's December, 1998 and after years of riding steel I decided to take the plunge and go Ti. Colorado Cyclist was offering the normal end of year blow out on 1998 models so I called to order a Vortex. After being on hold a bit they came back on and said that the 1998's were sold out in my size (51) but that they would sell me a 1999 for only $100 more. I hopped on it and then promptly went on holiday to the Caribbean as I was moving to London from Connecticut in two months. I also ordered a Look HSC2 straight leg fork. I was going to take my Shimano 8spd DA stuff and Campy C Record crank off my Marinoni and move it over.

Sure enough, the box arrived at work and I picked it up on the way back from the airport. I got home and couldn't believe how light weight of the frame which at the time was one of the lighter frames around. I was going to London for a week in two days so I had to put it back in the box.

Fast forward to London and I'm riding about 5,000 miles per year and the bike is the object of desire in every bike shop in London. Even the grizzled at Condor had to check it out. By this time in the States the anti-Litespeed brigade were out in force.

By and large, I loved the frame. The seat tube bottle bosses were mounted a bit too high but that was minor. The bottom bracket was and is too high. Something they never corrected. You felt like your were riding on top rather than on/in the bike. The HSC2 fork was utter crap. A complete noodle. I finally replaced it with an Alpha Q sub3. Massive difference. The DA 8spd gave way to DA 9spd and then I finally went back to Campy after a 15 holiday to Shimano and went Record 10. This was the bike at its zenith.

In late 2004 I noticed that when when climbing the steep hill in Richmond Park that there was a clicking noise. I went through all the normal diagnostics, stem, bars, wheels, BB, crank, pedals, etc. and I just could not find the problem. One night, after a pub session, I wandered into my office where I had my bikes on a rack and noticed something when walking by the Vortex. Flashlight out, fingernail test and then disassembly. Sure enough, there was a hairline crack where the TT, HT and DT met. I contacted American Bike, the UK distributor, and they issued me a return authorisation number but I decided to wait and do it in the US as we were heading back to the States after six years in London.

I took the frame to New Canaan Cyclery and no problems. They didn't even ask for a receipt, contacted Litespeed and told me it would be fixed under the original owner lifetime warranty. About 4 weeks later they rang and told the frame had arrived. I picked it up and the cost was zero. Litespeed had replaced the headtube and upgraded it from 1" to 1.125", cleaned up the frame and put on new decals (pretty ugly IMHO). By this time my collection was around 12 bikes so I decided to sell it and got $1,125 after full disclosure. Not bad after 6 years and probably 30k miles. I have nothing but good things to say about Litespeed customer service.

A couple of years ago and now living in Shanghai, I bought a used 1999 Litespeed Ultimate. The thought was to compliment by Merckx EX Ti with some sportier. Ha ha, still haven't gotten around to building it up and looks like I'll be taking it along with a few other frames to the next Asian location. Ten years old now, maybe retro in today's carbon age. Worse comes to worse, I can sell probably sell it locally in Asia and breakeven.


----------



## zott28

Litespeed Icon
Campagnolo Record 10
And encase the huge logo's didn't give it away, Easton EC90 Aero. They are under clear, or I'd take them off too.


----------



## onyx

*My Litespeeds*

Here is my Archon & Ocoee. 
View attachment 172198

The new Di2 is great.


----------



## ProudDaddy

Nice bikes Onyx....is your MTB seat really higher than the Archon or is the ground that unlevel or the bottom bracket simply that much higher on the MTB? I would guess most fitters would put the seats at about the same height from center of BB.


----------



## tampafw

I am absoultely drooling over these pics. Should any of you wish to rid yourselves of a 57 I will be quite interested. 

My sob story: July 4th weekend my garage was broken into.....1994 57cm Ultimate ..ZIPPs....everything.....about $4K gone like a fart in the wind. 

Would love to find an old school Lynskey made Ultimate or the like with a 57ish top tube. If you know of anything I would be extremely grateful if you would pass along any info should one become available. Thanks!


----------



## Neil P

here's a 2006 vortex compact new wheels as i am 40 years young








https://img197.


----------



## Tequila Joe

The Litespeed Vortex is my all time favorite bike, however, I am biased.


----------



## aaronis31337

My heart skipped a beat when I saw that. WOW.


----------



## theone29

here's mine on craigslist: really hate to let it go.
https://accounts.craigslist.org/post/shwpst?pii=1345482418&db=lv


----------



## my5360

Here is my Litespeed Vortex 2004 tdf Limited Edition

And my Litespeed died now, I am not the original owner, so no warranty from Litespeed. Litespeed alway replied to me "I am sorry to hear that, because you are not the original owner ....."

This frame without any crash or accident.

For your reference if you want to buy Litespeed frame.

:mad2: :mad2:


----------



## tampafw

I feel for you. I just picked up a 1996 Ultimate b/c I refuse to by any of the new ownerships product. The warranty issue as far as not being the original owner I can live with....that is fine. However, since Lynskey's welders went with him......the quality of the Litespeed name is gone. I have two friends locally who have had horrific warranty experiences on their new Litespeeds, both with cracked seat stays on the carbon marketing gimmick. 

If I buy a new ti it will be a Lynskey for sure.


----------



## Tequila Joe

Bummer, but if you were the second owner of a Lynskey, Seven, IF, Dean or Moots; you couldn't warrantee the frame with those manufacturers either.

I thought the Lynskey family sold Litespeed to ABG in 1999. The familiy was out of the bicycle manufacturing industry for a few years and then started Lynskey Performance in 2005 / 2006 ish. If so, most of the original welders would've continued working with Litespeed. (Excluding the Lynskey familiy members that left)


----------



## raymonda

Tequila Joe said:


> Bummer, but if you were the second owner of a Lynskey, Seven, IF, Dean or Moots; you couldn't warrantee the frame with those manufacturers either.
> 
> I thought the Lynskey family sold Litespeed to ABG in 1999. The familiy was out of the bicycle manufacturing industry for a few years and then started Lynskey Performance in 2005 / 2006 ish. If so, most of the original welders would've continued working with Litespeed. (Excluding the Lynskey familiy members that left)


From what I've been told, one of the Lynskey's remained @ Litespeed until just recently.


----------



## nenad

Let me try and get you all upbeat again: my recently acquired nos Litespeed Solano frame, fork and seatpost built with (mostly) Campy Record.


----------



## 853

My first Ti bike - Litespeed Siena:


----------



## groundzero

04 Siena w/ factory refreshed decals 
7800 DA group Mavic ES 
daily ridden

<a href="https://s871.photobucket.com/albums/ab275/groundzeronj/?action=view&current=IMG_3173.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i871.photobucket.com/albums/ab275/groundzeronj/IMG_3173.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## New_World_Man

My 99 Ultimate with full Ultegra and Velocity Deep V's...


----------



## orlin03

The newest addition to my stable. Just bought the '06 frameset to replace my '05 Fuji Team. Haven't had much chance to ride it due to all this weather, but going out tomorrow morning!


----------



## nickb4

Wow, I don't think I have seen anybody with a 2006 Ultimate. What size is that? Tell us how you like it.




orlin03 said:


> The newest addition to my stable. Just bought the '06 frameset to replace my '05 Fuji Team. Haven't had much chance to ride it due to all this weather, but going out tomorrow morning!


----------



## masont

*Can I join the club?*

My search for a Ti frame ended a week or so ago, and I had just about everything else for the build acquired - I spent a bit of time piecing this together, trying to find good deals on Craigslist. I'm a bit new to the bike world, and this is my first serious road bike build for myself. It's a 2001 Tuscany frame, build as follows - about half new and half used components. 

Group - SRAM Red except for a Force front derailleur and a Dura-Ace chain 
Wheelset - DT Swiss 240s 32h hubs, Aerolite spokes, RR415 rims - these are the first pair of wheels I've built - bought the hubs, rims, calculated the spoke length, and built them myself. With proper supervision. 
Tires - Hutchinson Intensive long distance
Seatpost - Thomson Masterpiece
Saddle - Toupe
Stem - Thomson x2
Bars - Deda Newton
Fork - Profile Design (the weak link in the build, imo)
HS - King
Pedals - Look Quartz (MTB pedals, like to run the same pedals on both my cross/road bikes)

I just finished about a half hour ago. I had to share with someone.


----------



## orlin03

nickb4 said:


> Wow, I don't think I have seen anybody with a 2006 Ultimate. What size is that? Tell us how you like it.


 I've ridden it twice so far, and I must say, it's a great frame. Proir to this, the smoothest bike I've owned was a 2007 Orbea Onyx, and the stiffest road bike I've owned was an 05 Ultimate (sold it after a week to a buddy as it was too small for me- a 54). I wish I had more experience in Ti, but after riding the 05, I had always planned on owning another one- I was a sucker for the telepathic acceleration it offered. This 06 is a lot different, and seems to do what everyone expects a Ti frame to do- rides as super smooth as the Onyx and still allows for excellent power transfer- without being harsh the way most Ultimates seem to be known for (IMO). This might be due to the curved seat stays or the angular tubes (?) or a bit of both.

I'm riding a 61, which is slightly larger than I used to ride, but it fits my long legs nicely. So far, only one thing is certain: the fork has to go! It feels dangerously squirrely on descents, and will be replaced with an EC90SL as soon as my supplier gets one in stock. Besides that, I'm riding it on EA90SLX wheels and Maxxis Hors Categorie 700x20c tires- I didn't like the way 23c tires passed so close to the derailluer hanger (my tubular Conti Sprinters in 22c wouldn't even fit!). I think the smooth ride of the frame is even more noteworthy since I'm riding such tiny tires.

So, basically, I love it. I wonder why I didn't do this sooner!


----------



## pgsky

A little late to the game, but here are recent pics of my 2000 Litespeed Appalachian that I use for club rides, light trail riding and touring. I simply love this bike.


----------



## LightSpeed

*My Litespeed..*

New around here, this is my recently acquired Litespeed. This is my first road bike. I'm liking it very much.

<a target='_blank' title='ImageShack - Image And Video Hosting' href='https://img138.imageshack.us/i/ls1y.jpg/'><img src='https://img138.imageshack.us/img138/636/ls1y.jpg' border='0'/></a>


Litespeed Avior, Ultegra, Look, Thomson Elite, Selle Italia Flight Gel, Cateye Strada Cadence


----------



## brucew

I'm the second owner of this 57cm 1996 Classic. 

A guy in my club had to switch to recumbents. He sold off the components a couple of years ago and finally felt he could part with the frameset. 

This is my first build-up of the frame using a mix of 9-speed Dura-Ace and Ultegra components borrowed from another one of my bikes.










The Litespeed will get its own components and wheels a little at a time over the next several months. First to go will be those wheels, which looked fine on the other bike but seem garish on this one.


----------



## brucew

pgsky said:


> A little late to the game, but here are recent pics of my 2000 Litespeed Appalachian that I use for club rides, light trail riding and touring. I simply love this bike.


Nice Wound-Up fork too. I have a Wound-Up with a 1" steerer on one of my other bikes. I'm thinking of switching it to my Litespeed in place of the Time for that's on it. Need some time on the Time, though, first.


----------



## aaronis31337

Are those Neuvations? Never seen anything like that.


----------



## brucew

aaronis31337 said:


> Are those Neuvations? Never seen anything like that.


Yes. Very, very, old Neuvations, although I haven't checked with them to find out how old.

They came on a late-90s bike I bought in February. They've actually changed my opinion of the brand from "Can't be any good" to "Pretty darned good".

If only they didn't look so garish. Maybe it's the red.


----------



## Dlevy05

1999 Litespeed Vortex. I just built this thing up, 7800 everything, and ksyrium wheels. Don't yet know how much it weighs but it sure rides SWEET.


----------



## fourflys

Here is my '10 Xicon with Chorus 11sp and DT Swiss 240s/RR 1.1 wheels...


----------



## bikerjulio

My Litespeed from back in the day - 1995 (well, the frame is).


----------



## nacho

*Another...*

2001 Ultimate... I think they really got it right with this frame.


----------



## ColoRoadie




----------



## thekidd

DBtheCyclist this is a awsome looking ride!:thumbsup:


----------



## estebanjs

*Litespeed Xicon*

Litespeed Xicon


----------



## surferdude69

I bought this 55cm 2004 Litespeed Tuscany a few years ago. It remains unused, because the top-tube is too short.:cryin: 
It now lives in the spare bedroom, until I figure out what to do with it???
These days I ride a Merlin Works CR M/L


----------



## lsgfxstsb

*Litespeed Icon 2009*

Icon 2009


----------



## graveldog

*Litespeed Archon (SRAM Red LTE)*

My new ride for 2011





Litespeed Archon (M) frame 6/4Ti top tube with 3/2.5 Ti frame tubes

SRAM Red groupo (yellow colouration as this is the LTE Limited Tour edition).

Enve Carbon 45 wheels (red anodized DT swiss skewer ends)

Enve Carbon seat post

Enve carbon stem

Ritchey WCS EvoCurve alloy handle bars

Chris King (anodized green) headset

Green bolts for the WB cages / Green nibs to finish off cables / Green alloy inner tube valve cap

Black Lizard Skin handle bar tape (cork underlay)

Black Sell Italia Flite saddle (red accent Flite logo / with red thread stitch)

Yellow Conti GP 4000 tires

Lezyne Carbon WB cages

Campy Record pedals (Ti spindle)

Nokon Cable black housing

SRAM cables w/ sheath covering

Shimano 7900 - 10 speed chain



Weight 15.8 lbs


----------



## redmasi

Started having dreams about a new Italian sportscar... Decided to give my '03 Vortex a facelift instead.  

- 2003 Vortex 6Al-4V polished titanium frame
- Campagnolo Chorus 11 gruppo 
- Cinelli HT badge, Neo Morphe bar, Neo CK stem, RAM seatpost & cage
- Yishun 50mm carbon clinchers
- Prologo scratch saddle w/ Italian flag clip
- Fizik Dual tape
- Conti GP 4000s'
- Custom stickers


----------



## graveldog

funky looking Cinelli Nep Morphe bars. How come one waterbottle cage?

I am waiting for my carbon Lezyne cages - this will allow me to attach the mini Lezyne Road M pump (160 psi capability). Cage molded exactly to fit the pump and cage (w/ short velcro strap)
I have the same pump and cage on my Ridley Noah (2008 frame) w/ Dura Ace 7900 groupo.


----------



## graveldog

*Archon Super Record 11*

 
Litespeed Archon (M/L size)
Enve 2.0 Carbon fork
Campagnolo Super Record 11
Reynolds MV32c
Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX 23mm 
Chris King headset
Nokon Cable housing (black)
Arundel Carbon Water bottle cage
3T Carbon stem / 3T Carbon handle bars
Black Lizard skin handle bar tape / with cork underlay
Enve Carbon seatpsot
Specialize Toupe saddle


----------



## graveldog

Archon Campy Super Record 11


----------



## Orlando-333

after our fifty mile ride this am


----------



## New_World_Man

Orlando-333 said:


> after our fifty mile ride this am


I think you need a bigger water bottle cage


----------



## Black Dog

*2009 Litespeed Icon*

Here is my 2009 Icon.
54cm (m)
Campy Chorus 10spd
Hed Kermesse Wheels
Comes in under 16lbs
Rides like a dream.


----------



## reg32

*Nice bike*

Nice bike


----------



## estebanjs

no message


----------



## INDECS

Almost finished... my 1999 Litespeed Natchez. Just need to install cables, chain and bar wrap.
Can't wait to ride it, never owned or rode a titanium bike.

Componentry:
- 1" steel/carbon Wound Up forks
- Full Campagnolo Chorus 10-speed gruppo (Centaur cassette) from around 2002-2005
- TA Vento 46T outer chainring
- Record headset
- Chorus BB
- Chorus/DT Swiss RR1.1 Wheelset
- Veloflex Pavé
- Chorus Titanium seatpost
- Thomson seat collar
- Cinelli Grammo ti stem
- Deda 215 shallow silver 26.0mm
- SQ Lab 611 saddle
- King Iris SS cages
- Look Keo Sprint pedals


----------



## jermso




----------



## Bobsled

Nice Litespeeds. I'll have to post a pic of mine first chance I get.


----------



## INDECS

Mine's finally finished! Rides like a dream.


----------



## pgsky

INDECS said:


> Mine's finally finished! Rides like a dream.


Nicely done and very clean. I especially like the non-decal look and that's what I did with my Litespeed cross bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## 60driver

awesome bikes, I'm trying to join the club and its great to see so many people hanging on to (and enjoying) theirs for so long. I will help me justify the expense to the wife. Hopefully i will post a pic soon.


----------



## brucew

60driver said:


> awesome bikes, I'm trying to join the club and its great to see so many people hanging on to (and enjoying) theirs for so long. I will help me justify the expense to the wife. Hopefully i will post a pic soon.


Mine was 15 years old when I bought it. I expect it to outlast the motor, and the motor has 25 or 30 years left. I also expect to go through a few wheels and components in that time too.


----------



## 60driver

ive been researching and generally people seem to be favoring New Lynskey & Old Litespeed (lynskey) over new Litespeed (ABG). My LBS is pushing me towards a new Litespeed Xicon with ultegra, but i am tempted by the R230 with rival deal on lynskey's site for about the same price. I realize this post might be misplaced, but I figure you are the best folks to ask. I havent found a forum that addresses this comparison specifically. If there is, ill kindly leave . . .


----------



## CaliBuddha

The Xicon is a super sturdy and durable frame. I've not heard ONE negative thing regarding it but many positive comments. If you get a chance to see one (or ride one) in person it would definitely make your mind up. No expense is spared when it comes to making any of Litespeeds current line-up.


----------



## 60driver

thanks, just pulled the trigger on a new xicon, should be ready in about 3 weeks, pics shortly afterwards


----------



## CaliBuddha

Awesome! What size you get and what shop? If you don't mind me asking?


----------



## 60driver

I'm currently overseas so i got fitted before i left and have been shopping around online. My LBS in CT just ordered the Large frame and it should be built by the time i get back. I'm 6'2, 185lbs. Litespeed wasn't offering any deals on the Ti bikes like they are the 2011 carbons, but whatever. Full ultegra, 3T Funda Pro fork, Ritchey WCS headset, Fizik saddle, and mostly stock for the rest. Went with the white seat and bartape.


----------



## CaliBuddha

Sounds great! I look forward to hearing your opinion of it.


----------



## Mattbikeboy

*Still digging my '04 Tuscany*

My Tuscany is still going strong and my daily training machine. I cleaned it up for a photo shoot the other day.


----------



## zxebay

It's not finished, but I figured it probably won't ever be. So, why not just share it?

Here's my 2004 Litespeed Solano


----------



## zxebay

I've just decided that the next item I will buy for my bike is a new camera!


----------



## Chico2000

zxebay said:


> I've just decided that the next item I will buy for my bike is a new camera!


Bike still looks good. A pic outside in natural light would be OK w/ current camera.


----------



## rgordin

INDECS said:


> Mine's finally finished! Rides like a dream.


Love the way this looks.


----------



## nenad

Chico2000 said:


> Bike still looks good. A pic outside in natural light would be OK w/ current camera.


I was gonna say a bike that nice deserves a better picture


----------



## zxebay

nenad said:


> I was gonna say a bike that nice deserves a better picture




Took a few pics in the daylight


----------



## Tequila Joe

2007 Vortex
Updated from my last update in this thread (post #90) with 60mm Chinese carbon wheels.


----------



## Tomtama

*My 1999 Liege*


----------



## kc0yef

Are those 40 spokes? yes they are...
my late 90's Ultimate 









Litespeed Ultimate on velospace, the place for bikes


----------



## zxebay

Tequila Joe said:


> 2007 Vortex
> Updated from my last update in this thread (post #90) with 60mm Chinese carbon wheels.



looks good but I would lose some of those decals. Your bike looks very busy.


----------



## Tequila Joe

zxebay said:


> looks good but I would lose some of those decals. Your bike looks very busy.


Debadged...


----------



## CrisGC

*Litespeed Siena*

2006-07 Litespeed Siena 
Full Dura-Ace 7800 Component group (except for compact Shimano FC-R700 crankset)

Second bike is my previous 2003 Siena with Campy Centaur group (triple crankset).

Third bike is a Chinese sourced FM028 carbon frame setup as a single-speed.


----------



## MDEN

*Classic 1995*

Just built this up to replace my back up specialized allez comp. , swapped everything to the classic frame/fork set, just got replacement decal set, think I may leave the classic off the top tube as I think it looks good bare.. Not a great pic tho :blush2:


----------



## graveldog

Go all the way to make it a classic with decal. Bring it back to it's true glory. That s what I would do. 
Real CLASSIC. If you were reviving a classic car - would you not go whole hog by bringing it back to life as if it was 1995 when you first brought it home? '95 Ford Mustang - or classic '67 mustang -would you just put the Ford but not the Mustang model identifiers? What if you thought the bike would look cleaner with no shield.
Breathe life back into the beauty (?). If you left all decals off / no shield to make it a stealth bare bike I 
would understand.


----------



## MDEN

^ good point! Lol ... I probally will put the entire decal set on.


----------



## graveldog

*Pinarello Montelo 1986*

my first real high end road bike is a Pinarello Montelo purchased 1986. It had been ridden for 8 seasons before I went out to buy another road bike. it served me well - Campy Victory groupo with Mavic MA 40 wheelset. Friction shifting good old worn Turbo saddle.
Only after 1999 I decided to "bring it back to it's glory". Repainted to its original bright red + all decals and sheilds were put back to its original. I was in love again. 
In the eqarly years through wear and tear - it had collected scratches and scuff marks freom all the rides. 
I will continue to enjoy my Archon but will suspect decal replacement in a few years - not necessary to paint bare Ti. Other considerations is my 2012 Pinrarello Prince / my 2008 Ridley Noah to be revived if they need paint jobs (?). Too bad I had sold off my 2008 Madone / my 2004 Trek 5200 and my 2000 Trek 2300. So many bikes only solo me to ride one at a time.
Enjoy your sweet revived "Classic ride" my the wind be at your back and you have great fortune to keep the rubber side down.

woof woof,

GravelDog


----------



## MDEN

Cool stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nhat Huy

My first bike named Litespeed is an Atlas. 
My Lite Love so far


----------



## wadel

I think I have enough posts to do this. Sorry for the poor picture...just ran out and snapped this. I'll get better ones later. And yes, I need to mow. We've entered the part of spring where you mow and then need to mow two days later.










I think a 99 Tuscany. Can anyone verify this?


----------



## MDEN

wadel said:


> I think I have enough posts to do this. Sorry for the poor picture...just ran out and snapped this. I'll get better ones later. And yes, I need to mow. We've entered the part of spring where you mow and then need to mow two days later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a 99 Tuscany. Can anyone verify this?


Those are 1998 decals, you can go to the litespeed website, contact us and send them your serial number and they will tell you year and frame size etc.. They answer quick too.


----------



## wadel

MDEN said:


> Those are 1998 decals, you can go to the litespeed website, contact us and send them your serial number and they will tell you year and frame size etc.. They answer quick too.


Thanks! I'll email them to figure out exactly what I have.


----------



## Chainslap

54cm - 2001 Palmares
18lbs


----------



## Nhat Huy

Litespeed Atlas


----------



## cehowardraleighGS

*96 Classic, waiting for the train..*

Waiting for the train for the ride home, after a 30 mile ride on the bike trail.

96 Classic


----------



## MDEN

*95 classic updated*


----------



## bottecchia_eja

cehowardraleighGS said:


> Waiting for the train for the ride home, after a 30 mile ride on the bike trail.
> 
> 96 Classic


Very nice, very clean lines, very classy :thumbsup:


----------



## wadel

MDEN said:


> Those are 1998 decals, you can go to the litespeed website, contact us and send them your serial number and they will tell you year and frame size etc.. They answer quick too.


According to the company, it's a 97. I thought I read 98 was the first year for the Tuscany but I guess that wasn't accurate. Anyway, loving the bike. Went for a nice 37 mile ride with a couple good hills yesterday.

According to the 97 catalog, no Tuscany:
Page 1 of Litespeed of the catalog 1997 Bicycles
Check out that machete mtn bike.


----------



## MDEN

wadel said:


> According to the company, it's a 97. I thought I read 98 was the first year for the Tuscany but I guess that wasn't accurate. Anyway, loving the bike. Went for a nice 37 mile ride with a couple good hills yesterday.
> 
> According to the 97 catalog, no Tuscany:
> Page 1 of Litespeed of the catalog 1997 Bicycles
> Check out that machete mtn bike.


Nice, so yours mabe one of the first. My classic is 1995, love it also! :thumbsup:


----------



## cehowardraleighGS

MDEN said:


>


*Classics Rule!!! * :thumbsup:


----------



## cehowardraleighGS

bottecchia_eja said:


> Very nice, very clean lines, very classy :thumbsup:


Thanks much..  

These bikes last forever, never age!!!


----------



## tempeteOntheRoad

*2008? Siena with mixed parts*

M/L frame. Started as a complete 9 speed Ultegra... Bought new with Mavic Cosmos wheels...
Today:
Ultegra brakes, front and rear derailleur. Campagnolo Centaur 2010 10sp shifters (cosmetic carbon)
Note: the Jtek shift pulley to convert 10speed campy shifts to 9 speed Shimano cassette.
Ceramic bearings BB with 2008 Ultegra SL crankset (50/39), Keo carbon pedals.
9 speed Dura-Ace 12/25
Dura-Ace C50 wheels.
Easton EC90sl handlebar, EA90 stem, EC70 seatpost
Selle San Marco Strada titanio
Garmin Edge500
Jagwire cables set.
Circa 1992 Zephal HP alu frame pump... Yep.

For early season riding/intented dirt road: Mavic OpenPro 32x3x on Ultegra hubs with 25mm tires.
For racing: Mavic OpenPro with DT240 (rear) 32 spokes and ELF (front) 28 spokes both with ceramic bearings.

Waiting on a titanium DEAN road fork.


----------



## MDEN

A few changes


----------



## chazzzman

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/chuckmeister/7914967424/" title="IMG_1392 by ccwwang, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8446/7914967424_db13002a83_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="IMG_1392"></a>

Mid 90's (exact year unknown, got it 2nd hand), model unknown (most likely a Catalyst as it has brazed seat binders but clamped front der), 54cm
Kinesis Carbon 2 1" threadless fork
Ultegra 6503
Custom wheelset (Mavic open pro's with/ D/A hubs)
Cinelli Eubios bars
Selle Italia Flight Trans Am saddle
ControlTech Al seatpost
Look Keo 2 Max pedals (as replacement for Speedplay X1)

Setup pretty much the same since the late 90's...


----------



## MDEN

Nice! If you email litespeed the serial they will tell
You size, model and year of build.


----------



## martinot

*2012 c1r*




























Litespeed C1R
2012 SRAM Red
ZIPP FC 404 tubies with Vittoria Corsa EVO CX II 23mm and Maxxis MVS Presta valves
3T LTD 100 mm stem
3T Ergonova TEAM black edition bars
Fizik Antares carbon braided rails
LOOK Keo Blade Ti pedals
Serfas carbon cages
6,353 grams total


----------



## cehowardraleighGS

martinot said:


>


We only go around one time... Awesome to say the least!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## estebanjs

*Litespeed Xicon*

Litespeed Xicon


----------



## SlownSteady

Just rebuild my Litespeed with shimano 6700 components


----------



## MDEN

SlownSteady said:


> Just rebuild my Litespeed with shimano 6700 components


Looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## nenad

Updated. New saddle, new pedals, new stem and new wheels. The rest is the same :smile5:


----------



## Pangpang77

My Wife's revitalized 1997 Litespeed Natchez with modern accoutriments:
























































Here's the thread with all the details:

https://forums.roadbikereview.com/l...97-litespeed-natchez-modern-twist-298458.html


----------



## r1lee

This isn't complete, but quite excited. Waiting on wheels, seat and dura ace 9070. The dura ace isn't going on this bike, but putting it on my giant and moving the ultegra di2 over. I might consider going all red, but I'm waiting on the wife to decide if she wants a road bike so I can put the udi2 on that.


----------



## travis25

Litespeed ultimate


----------



## Pangpang77

travis25 said:


> I am so excited I just purchased my first litespeed and first road bike ever. I found it on CL for $500. A friend told me to change the headset to threadless, but I have had a hard time trying to find a 1" threadless fork, any thoughts if a change is necessary?
> 
> The Pic is how she came. I will probably end up changing the bar tape to black soon...I believe the Bike is a 1997 litespeed Ultimate 58cm.
> 
> View attachment 273780


That's an awesome deal for that bike! You can find a 1 inch threadless at Nashbar:

Nashbar Carbon Road Bike Fork - Normal Shipping Ground

or you can try eBay and search for Ritchey Carbon Comp which is a bit more at $189 I believe.


----------



## travis25

Thanks! I will have to check them out and figure out what rake I need etc...


----------



## rockycollector

The fantastic c1


----------



## rockycollector

Greetings from Switzerland.
I present to you my two creatures eh eh:
Litespeed Archon c3 2010


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Litespeed Xicon 2011


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## estebanjs

*Litespeed Xicon*

I'm done tinkering...


----------



## wadel

estebanjs said:


> I'm done tinkering...


DROOL! That's a sweet bike.


----------



## rockycollector

Nice Xicon


----------



## sbao26975

Does anyone know if a 25 x 700c will fit the C series? There's little clearance for the rear tire with a 23...


----------



## robst

View attachment 279126

2004 siena (picked up frame for $700)
easton ec70 wheels
durace 7800
easton carbon bar.
Even though its its 9yrs old it is still an excellent bike- I use it for training - and racing.


----------



## patsport89

Very sexy. I have a 2004 vortex thats nude also. Thinkin about putting the decals on to see how I like it. I think your bike looks great


----------



## rockycollector

Very nice


----------



## travis25

*Before and After*

Thought I would post some before and after pictures of my 1994 58cm Litespeed Ultimate. went to a threadless set up Chris King Headset, Ritchey Super Logic Carbon II bars, Ritchey carbon fork, Easton EA90 aero, Lizardskins bar tape.
View attachment 280015
View attachment 280016
View attachment 280019
View attachment 280018
View attachment 280017


----------



## Litespeedvortexsiena

My 2006 Siena.
View attachment 280021


----------



## paopedal

my Xicon c/o instagram. 

View attachment 280087


----------



## tempeteOntheRoad

*Just so you all know: Ti forks are really nice.*

A lot has been written and said about titanium fork on a road bike. "They are too heavy", "They flex too much", "they feel weird".

Well I can't remember if I ever posted this before... But I got a Ti fork last year in July. It was 500gr uncut. I does not flex in any bad way (no brake pad rubbing, no chatter under braking) and overall it just feels solid. Super confortable also and I am just happy to have this extra confidence.

I wanted to let you know. It is a shame that ti forks have been "bad mouthed" over the years. Those are rare but I tell you, they are great.

View attachment 281011


----------



## mann2

^ very nicely understated!


----------



## sbao26975

Here's my C3. I've got an adjustable seatpost coming in.


----------



## cehowardraleighGS

My 1996 Classic along with my 01 Raleigh R700, frame of the R700 cost me $160 off CL. After the build, it rides almost as good as the Litespeed, only 4 lbs heavier at 21 lbs..


----------



## CLEAR

2012 Archon T1, HED Stinger 4, Campy Super Record


----------



## bdeande

There is no "LIKE" button in this? Awesome looking bike I had one archon T1 that I posted picture in 2008, I got bit by the carbon fiber bug in 2010, but had the chance 1 month a go to put my hands on a 2012 Archon T1 I just build it, I ll post pics later.


----------



## bdeande

*2012 Litespeed Archon T1*

I just switch from carbon fiber to a Litespeed Archon T1


----------



## wacobkr

Here my new (to me) Litespeed Tuscany. My second road bike and I'm loving riding it in the cold weather.


----------



## cehowardraleighGS

wacobkr said:


> Here my new (to me) Litespeed Tuscany. My second road bike and I'm loving riding it in the cold weather.
> 
> View attachment 289597


That is like getting a Ferrari as your second car!!:thumbsup:

I was just riding in some 30 degree temps, but not on my Classic..For the real cold weather, I resort to one of my beater bikes with toe clips.. I am a wimp


----------



## CLEAR

Here she is lately.... upgraded a little bit here and there, and cut the seatpost from 400mm down to 300mm

<a href="https://s187.photobucket.com/user/Jeff_Darmawan/media/Cycling/2426C947-EE61-4868-8864-1F441ED2D4AF.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x283/Jeff_Darmawan/Cycling/2426C947-EE61-4868-8864-1F441ED2D4AF.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 2426C947-EE61-4868-8864-1F441ED2D4AF.jpg"/></a>


----------



## elburrito99

Here's my C1R. I put over 6k miles on it last year and have enjoyed absolutely every mile.


----------



## elburrito99

My Litespeed C1R. I put on over 6k miles last year and enjoyed every mile. The Reynolds Sixty-Six Wheels are new.


----------



## thekidd

*2005 Tuscany*

My 2nd Ti Ride my first one being a Merlin (last pic) which I sold 6 months ago it was a little to "compact " for me ,, so I set out to find the Litespeed I always wanted , the first LS I saw was around 15 years ago and the polished frame along with yellow decals and bartape has been burned into my brain since that day !:mad2: so after quite a few carbon rides and alot of years later that day has come ......


----------



## plodderslusk

Sorry


----------



## tk1971

Late to the party. Trying to keep up with my Brother In-Law's Merckx AX:



So, I just picked up this frame. Wearing spare parts right now. Still getting stuff for it being careful not to blow my budget too quickly.

From what I can gather, it's a 2005 Teramo. I think the decals will go away soon.


----------



## estebanjs

updated


----------



## sandiegosteve

A new-to-me Ghisallo.


----------



## littlepitboy

*My Litespeed T5*

Litespeed T5 Frame
Shimano Dura Ace 9000 
Reynolds Assault with Vittoria Open Corsa 25c
Enve Cockpit
Selle Italia Kit Carbonio Saddle
Chris King Headset
Fizik Bar Tape
Arundel Mandible Bottle Cages
Look Pedals


----------



## plag

wow looks like this forum has been dead for awhile. Here is my recent built, Litespeed Solano with new Decals.


----------



## charlitin

2015 Litespeed T1
Etap
Thomson bars
Custom Reynolds wheels
Ultegra pedals
Ti seat tube From China 
Prólogo nago Evo x10 nack 
Ec90sl stem
Nashbar cork bar tape
Ultegra/chain cassette 
Cat eye bottle cages
3t funda fork
Weight 15.8lbs (can be made sub 15lbs)











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadocs

My new T2 outfitted with Ultegra Di2 and Mavic Ksyrium Pro UST Disc wheels.


----------



## \"none\"

Thread revival. 

My tres amigo:


----------



## oar8

I had this 1995 Catalyst for close to 15 years, originally equipped with 105. I changed it to a city bike using Alfine 8 speed Di2, Ultegra brakes, front is a stock Mavic Cosmos, rear is laced to an Alex Adventurer2. Di2 group used BM-DN100 battery mount, SC-MT800 JunctionA, SW-E6000 shifter, MU-S705 shift motor unit. Cost to get it running including rim, spokes, nipples, tires, chain tensioner, chain, Di2 wires, battery, charger, Ultegra calipers (used), Ti handlebar cost less than $600. 















Next will be a 39T chainring, front Di2 derailleur, more wires, junctionB, threadless fork.


----------



## b4_ford

Got my 1st Litespeed today, a 2001 Tuscany. Ultegra triple components. Bought it from the original owner. Other than needing new tires and a little cleaning, it’s in excellent condition for the age. Can’t wait to get out and enjoy it.


----------

